

Low Ambition - Ideas For Breaking Even - speric

Let's hypothetically say you ran a website with which your goal was to break even after hosting costs and personal time spent maintaining and coding the site.  The site could be something you run just for the fun and joy of it, and all you want to do is not be in the red every month.  What are some ways you might generate, say, $50 a month with a site (or group of sites) such as this?
======
speric
It seems nothing has changed on the web in 10 years. There has to be another
business model!

------
noodle
there's really only two realistic avenues -- charge for the services you
provide or sell advertising in some form.

